# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco wag 160n

## panos314

Καλημέρα παιδιά πως κάνω bridge αυτό το ρουτερ έχω vdsl nova?

----------

